# Smartphone Kaufberatung



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich wollte mir ein neues Smartphone kaufen, habe derzeit das iPhone 4 und hätte gern ein paar Meinungen von euch
Da jetzt eigentlich auch alles in Richtung Apple abgestimmt ist, wäre ein iPhone 5 sehr praktisch.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja in der Preisklasse oder sogar drunter auch noch andere sehr schöne.
Was mir wichtig ist, ist z.B. dass es so um den Dreh nur 4 Zoll Bildschirm hat und von den Maßen ca. wie ein iPhone 5 (123.8 x 58.6 x 7.6 mm).
Ich mag kein riesen Smartphone dafür hab ich ein Tablet.

Was ich z.B. am iPhone 5 auch gut finde, ist Facetime + gute Frontkamera 1.3 mp glaube ich und HD Ready Filme mit der hinteren Kamera.

Was mir sonst noch so wichtig ist,
ist das typische eben wie Akku, Speicherplatz, Leistung.

Speicherplatz hat mich bei Apple schon immer aufgeregt, dass das bei dem iPhone z.B. immer 100 euro bei verdopplung mehr kostet.
Da finde ich die Smartphones wo man ne SD-Karte reinknallt attraktiver.

Ich hatte z.B. das Motorola RAZR I im Sinn, 4.3 " Bildschirm ist so noch in Ordnung und kostet "nur" 350 Euro.
Also gibt mir Ratschläge und gern auch andere Smartphone Vorschläge!

Danke im Voraus

Gruß
Danny


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (20. Februar 2013)

Also wer apple kauft hat anscheinend garkein Durchblick.  Hd ready videos? Eigentlich kann jedes neuere handy full hd. Und ne 1, 3mp cam vorne ist auch nicht gerade toll. Die meisten haben da 2mp.
Hol dir lieber nen Androiden,  aber vom razr würde ich die finger lassen. Tips sind eher htc, samsung und sony


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2013)

Welches Budget steht zur verfügung.


----------



## NX-Reeper (20. Februar 2013)

Ganz klar das Nexus 4. Ist zwar etwas größer, aber immer noch handlich. Preis/Leistung gibts nichts besseres.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (20. Februar 2013)

Aber eine nenge leute klagen über abstürzende apps auf dem nexus


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

@banger ... Beispiele hätten was. Und so Hater Sprüche die überzeugen mich garnicht.
Außerdem! Hat es doch Full HD Vid's.

Budget ist mir erstmal "egal" sowas wie iPhone würde ich mir dann mit Vertrag holen, ansonsten sowas wie Nexus oder so würd ich kaufen.

Nexus 4! Dacht ich mir auch... Aber Nexus 4 hat doch nur 8 GB Speicher, soweit ich weiß geht auch keine SD karte oder?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (20. Februar 2013)

Beispiele. Sehe ich unter jeder 2ten app im appstore. Bewertungen von nexus besitzern


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

Nexus 4 nur 8 GB Speicher 50 euro mehr 16 GB, wenn ich ein Handy suche, wo wieder der kein SD Slot ist, kann ich auch beim iPhone bleiben.


----------



## Supeq (20. Februar 2013)

IP5 oder 4S, alles andere ist nur ein Kompromiss^^

Klar kostet ein wenig mehr als die Alternativen, aber bei Apple haste immerhin noch einen super Werteerhalt, wohingegen Samsung/HTC und Konsorten nach 2 Jahren so gut wie wertlos sind.


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

350 euro 16 gb Nexus 4... das ist aber ziemlich groß, finde ich persönlich (4,8 ")

Sonst ist das Top.

Was kann das weniger als ein iPhone 5 z.B.?
Welches Smartphone käme noch in Frage?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

EDIT: Für mich spielt noch eine große Rolle-> Wie ist das mit den Autoradios? Hab so ein 0815 Autoradio, wie es fast jeder hat mit USB und Ipod Access.
iPhone 5 sollte gehen oder?
Geht das auch mit dem Nexus?

Gruß
Danny


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (20. Februar 2013)

Androiden können mehr als iphones. Technisch sind die meisten auch überlegen.  Wieso denken immer alle iphones sind das mas aller dinge?


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Androiden können mehr als iphones. Technisch sind die meisten auch überlegen.  Wieso denken immer alle iphones sind das mas aller dinge?


 
Genauso könnte man fragen warum du denkst, dass das "Maß" bei dir bei Androiden liegt.
Du sagst doch Androiden können mehr als iphones.

du widerlegst deine eigenen Aussagen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> 350 euro 16 gb Nexus 4... das ist aber ziemlich groß, finde ich persönlich (4,8 ")
> 
> Sonst ist das Top.
> 
> ...


 
Also erstmal sollte dir eins klar sein jedes Android kann Softwaretechnisch mehr als das IPhone wenn man von den IPhone typischen Sachen mal absieht.

Darum kannst du so allgemeine Fragen wie was kann es weniger vergessen denn es kann nix weniger. Da solltest du dann schon genaue Fragen stellen z.b. ich habe die und die App die das und das machen gibt's diese auch bei Android denn da kanns Unterschiede geben..

Die Frage in deinem Edit ist gut da kann man dir leicht helfen denn jedes Android kann als "Festplatte"  angeschlossen werden und ist dann für jedes Gerät so als würdest du ein USB Stick anschließen.

Die wichtigste Frage bei so einem Umstieg egal in welche Richtung ist wie schaut es mit den gekauften Apps aus denn die sind bei Systemwechsel alle weg. Wenn du zb wie ich für 60€ eine  Navigation gekauft hast wäre dieses weg.

@Banger
Entweder du schreibst etwas was dem Threadersteller hilft oder du lässt es bleiben dein IPhone gehate bringt niemanden was und nervt auch mich als Androidnutzer weil es kindisch und dumm ist.


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2013)

Dann gebe ich mal meine Meinung dazu :
Ich hatte bisher das iPhone 3gs, 4 und 4s (jeweils ca. ein Jahr). Der Werteerhalt ist wie gesagt beim iPhone (oder generell bei Apple) äußerst gut.
Seite July 2012 "hatte" ich bis gestern ein Samsung Galaxy S3. Wenn man regelmäßig Updates für sein Handy haben will und immer aktuell sein will rate ich von Samsung total ab! Nur die neusten Handys kriegen "relativ" schnell (1-2 Monate Verzögerung nach offiziller Ankündigung) die Updates, Handys wie das Galaxy Ace 2 und viele weitere warten schon vergeblich seit Monaten auf ein Update für Android 4.x.
Auch fand ich die Android Version von Samsung mit dem Launcher Touchwiz mehr als lächerlich, ruckelt wie sonst was sobald man ein paar Apps draufhat, auch mit neuem Launcher lief es nicht besser. Lösung war dann Cyanogenmod, ab dann war ich zufrieden (Root!). Auf den Punkt gebracht Rate ich wie gesagt von Samsung stark ab! Nexus 4 (also Google) Handy wäre die einzige Option für mich und Android.
Das Android System ist anfangs zwar etwas anders wie iOS, trotzdem sind sie sich dann in vielen Punkten ähnlich.

Ich habe mir gestern aufgrund das mir persönlich iOS besser gefällt (für mich auch einfach flüssiger läuft und ich weniger Probleme hatte) wieder ein iPhone gekauft. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Nexus 4 die einzige "gute" Alternative, wobei wenn du schon bei iPhone bist es insachen iCloud etc. praktischer und angenehmer ist bei einem iPhone zu bleiben.

Während den Monaten mit dem Android Handy muss ich sagen mir hat keine iOS Funktion gefehlt, ebenfalls werde ich beim Umsteigen auf ein iPhone 5 kein Feature von Android vermissen. Beide Systeme geben sich nicht mehr viel.
Ich stelle nochmals fest, ich finde iOS und Android (auf Google Geräten) nahezu perfekt. Nur nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht gefällt mir iOS ein Tick besser.

-Meine Ansicht- Bitte nicht flamen


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

@Soldat0815

Ja stimmt, mit den Apps, guter Einwand, meine gekauften Apps wären zwecklos.
könntest du mir denn ein Smartphone mal vorschlagen, welches ich mir mal angucken könnte?

Wie sieht das aus mit Akkulaufzeit vom Nexus 4? Und was hälst du/haltet ihr vom Motorola Razr i

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

@master.of.war

das dachte ich mir auch! vorallem, weil icloud habe ich, itunes benutze ich nur. Vielleicht hol ich mir die zukünftiggeplante iwatch 
mich nervt das nur, dass das iphone unverschämt teuer ist.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

Ich rate eindeutig zum Nexus. 
Denn eins ist für mich extrem Assi bei Android und zwar die beschissene Updatepolitik der Hersteller. 
Manche Geräte bekommen nicht mal ein Update selbst wenn's schon mit einer alten Version in Verkauf geht.
Und mich kotzt das echt an das selbst Smartys die bei Verkaufsstart über 600€ Kosten teilweise nach einem Jahr keine Updates mehr bekommen.
Nun zu dem Razr Motorola baut echt qualitativ sehr schöne und gute Smartys aber die Updatepolitik ist meist so das es einfach keine gibt. 

Also wenn du Android willst ist meiner Meinung nach nur das Nexus empfehlenswert.
 Grad wenn man sieht wie lange Apple für seine IPhone Updates liefert. 
Akkumäßig wirst du kein Unterschied zum IPhone haben.


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2013)

Stimme Soldat0815 zu, wenn du Android willst auf jeden Fall Nexus 4.
Das iPhone ist zu teuer, da stimme ich dir zu. Mal wieder "persönlich" bezahle ich jedoch den Preis da ich mit iCloud und dem ganzen System sehr zufrieden war. Viele mögen iTunes etc. nicht (kann ich auch verstehen). Allerdings finde ich das System in vielen Bereichen ziemlich praktisch.

Nach meiner Ansicht machst du mit beiden Geräten keinen Fehlkauf! Das trägt aber leider nicht zur Entscheidung bei


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

Genau da ist auch meist das Problem wenn du einmal mehrere Geräte von Apple hast läuft das alles über ICloud und Synct sich usw. 
Wo man mit einem Androiden zwischen den Applegeräten einfach nicht so leicht hinbekommt weil Apple das alles sehr abschottet damit man eben soviele Applesachen kauft wie nur geht.


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

Das mit den Updates ist echt mist.

Das verstehen die meisten Leute auch nicht, dass das iPhone 5 durch Updates besser wird?
Apple macht immer extrem gute Updates, wo auch noch die älteren Modelle sehr lange miteinbezogen werden.
Mal gucken, Nexus 4 ist sehr schmackhaft wegen dem Preis!

Aber itunes z.b. liebe ich richtig, wenn man einmal alles so konfiguriert hat ist alles sehr komfortabel und geht alles von allein.

Danke für eure Hilfe, aber für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich auch dankbar.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2013)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren ob jemand was zu Windows Phone sagen kann?^^


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (20. Februar 2013)

Bei android muss man sich nur bei google anmelden dann synct sich alles von apps bis telefonbuch und kalender. Und das ohne cloud. Und ihr flamet mich hier voll obwohl ich nur die vor und nachteile aufzeige. Ganz ehrlich da fällt mir nix zu ein von intelligenz zeugt das nicht.


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2013)

Komm erst mal runter.
Wir flamen hier momentan gar keinen. (So etwas nennt man höchsten konstruktive Kritik.)
Was glaubst du denn ist mit google Anmelden und syncen gemeint? Was ist die Definition einer Cloud im Internet? Googles sync ist an sich auch eine Cloud.
Es läuft in der Hinsicht mit Kontakten, Kalender ähnlich wie bei Apple, das stimmt. Ich behaupte aber mal einfach das du noch kein iPhone gehabt (das entnehme ich mal dem Kommentar von oben) hast und somit die Bedienbarkeit und die Handhabung mit der Cloud von Apple noch nicht kennst. Da gibt es doch einige Unterschiede.
Meiner Ansicht nach sollte man keine Kritik gegen ein Produkt machen, wenn man es nicht mal hatte oder sich nicht näher mit diesem auseinandergesetzt hat.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (20. Februar 2013)

Hatte das 4s geschenkt bekommen. Kaufen würde ich sowas nämlich nicht, aber das ist ja auch egal. Iphone hype kann ich mir nur erklären das das dadurch ist das es einfach eine menge technik noobs gibt die eher auf die verpackung achten und autos nach aussehen kaufen würden. Kennst du ed hardy .lol selbes Phänomen
Ich bin jetzt hier raus weil ihr anscheinend eh ganz klar apple fanboys seit.
Und mal ganz ehrlich normal sollte jeder junge kerl sich doch gut genug auskennen um selbst ein Entschluss treffen zu können.  Wenn nicht trifft das dann ja auch wieder auf das ed hardy Phänomen zu.
Over end out


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

Cool story bro


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2013)

Okay, ich finde an deinem Beitrag eine Sache positiv und eine negativ.
Erstmal: Warum sollte sich jeder gut auskennen mit Android, iOS und co. 
Demnach müsste sich auch jeder gut mit Windows, MACOS und Linux auskennen. Wozu gibt es denn Kaufberatungen? Um ggf. Erfahrungen und konstruktive Kritik von anderen Benutzern zu bekommen.
Das positive ist dann eher der letzte Satz von dir.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

So ist es, nur paar Kontakte Mails und ein Kalender ist nicht das gleiche wie beim Apple ICloud. 
Ich kenns von meiner Schwester und Schwager welche absolute IPhonefans sind weils einfach läuft. 
Wenn  man ein neues IPhone hat einmal übern PC bei denen der iMac, oder wie der PC bei Apple heist, anmelden und nach was weiß ich  wie lang ist alles so wie beim vorherigen IPhone und das heist wirklich  alles.

Und Banger les dir nochmal deine Posts durch wo war da was konstruktives bei? 
Dein letzter Post unterstreicht das auch noch wieder nur blödes gelaber wo nur Fanboys Noobs und sonst was fällt aber hilft das in irgendeiner weiße dem Threadersteller? Nein das einzige was man weiß das man dich bei allem was auch nur mit Apple zu tun hat getrost überlesen kann weil eh nur blödsinnige Kommentare kommen.
Bitte bleib am besten bei Threads wo es um objektive Hilfe geht einfach weg.
Ich wüsste jetzt zB. nicht ob alles was ich auf dem Android habe auch irgendwie bei Apple gibt. Und warum? Weil ich eben noch keins hatte. 
Bin ich jetzt ein noch größerer Noob als jeder IPhonebesitzer weil ich selbst vom IPhone keine Ahnung habe?


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

Sry Banger weiß leider alles, sieht man schon am namen, am bild und seinen rechtschreibfehlern.

Naja ich werd mal das Nexus angucken, aber ganz ehrlich das ist mir eig so genau 0,8 " zu groß 
hmm
ich weiß nicht, ob mir das nexus gefallen würde und ob das alles so abdeckt wie das iphone 5

Gruß
Danny


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn du dir es vorher mal irgendwo anschauen kannst wäre das ganz gut. Mir war das Galaxy S3 auch etwas zu groß aber da hat ja echt jeder eine andere Ansicht.
Wie sieht das eigentlich bei Nexus Geräten aus, wo könnte man sich die mal anschauen? Liegen die in Media Markt und Co. frei rum?
Bei Apple bin ich bisher immer zum anschauen/antesten in einen Store .


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn du mehrere Appleprodukte hast, und nicht nur das IPhone, wirst du meiner Meinung nach mit einem Android nicht glücklich. 
Weil viele Dinge die unter Applegeräte wie von Zauberhand laufen mit einem Androiden dazwischen entweder nicht gehen oder eben extrem umständlich zu bewerkstelligen sind und du dich da dann erstmal richtig einarbeiten müsstest.
Aber die letzte entscheidung liegt bei dir kannst es ja auch mal mit dem Nexus versuchen und wenns nicht klappt wieder aufs IPhone mit Vertrag wechseln.

Das Nexus müsste es normalerweiße beim Mediamarkt und Saturn geben. 
Die Verfügbarkeit bei dem Laden in deiner Nähe müsstest im Onlineshop nachschauen.


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

@master.of.war galaxy s3 ist viel zu groß
nexus wird auch nen klotz und kein 1 hand gerät, bzw. nicht ganz. (werde oben mit dem daumen es nicht mehr erreichen)

@soldat0815 ... leider wahr, besitze ein iPad, finde itunes sehr gut, icloud backups, bezahlte apps, familie hat ebenfalls (ipad usw)facetime.

gröhl, iphone 5 kostet aber einiges, da muss ich dann aber einen echt guten Vertrag auf die Beine kriegen! 

Gruß
Danny


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2013)

Was ich noch beifügen kann:
Es gibt auf Android 2 Apps die die Kontakte und den Kalender von der iCloud syncen und umgekehrt! (Kosten beide glaub ich ca. 2 Euro)
Hat mit dem S3 gut funktioniert.
Aber stimme Soldat0815 wieder zu: Wenn du bereits ein iPad oder anderes Apple Produkt hast besser kein Android holen. Sonst heißts am Ende noch Android, iOS und Windows und das alles miteinander zu syncen will ich mir erst gar nicht vorstellen.


Edit: ah gerade deinen letzten Beitrag gelesen. Dann Empfehle ich auf jeden Fall das iPhone!

Und noch was, du hast oben geschrieben das S3 ist zu groß. Das Nexus 4 ist doch genausogroß oder irre ich mich da? (4,7 Zoll)


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

Mal gespannt ob ich wieder so einen guten Vertrag hinkrieg, war vorher bei Vodafone, aber leider über Mobilcom
habe gekündigt und habe eigentlich auch einen guten Vodafone verkäufer, bei dem ich schon für andere paar verträge abgeschlossen hat.

Alles die kunst der verhandlung.
das coole ist wirklich der marktwert von iphones, ich besitze ein bald 2 jahre altes iphone 4, welches noch KEIN einziges mal runtergefallen ist.
Ich glaube das kann auch nicht jeder behaupten und ich denke ich kriege das auch für ca. 300 euro verkauft kriegen.

Dann hat mich mein Vertrag nur 300 euro mit allem drum und dran gekostet.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Supeq (20. Februar 2013)

master.of.war schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal interessieren ob jemand was zu Windows Phone sagen kann?^^



Was möchtest du denn konkret wissen ? 

Ich hab als 2.Handy ein Omnia7 (Hardware ist ziemlich identisch zum Galaxy S2) und damit eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt und man vermisst eigentlich nichts was iOS oder Android bieten. Was ich allerdings erstaunlich finde, ist die schlechte bzw. nicht vorhandene Kompatibilität zum Desktop-Windows.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> @master.of.war
> gröhl, iphone 5 kostet aber einiges, da muss ich dann aber einen echt guten Vertrag auf die Beine kriegen!
> Gruß
> Danny


 
Dann nimm doch das 4s das ist schon ein großer Sprung zum 4er allein wegen dem Dualcore, der Vorteil wenn du irgendwo Dockingstation oder sonst was hast kannst die weiter verwenden weil das 5er ja nen neuen Stecker hat.



Supeq schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn konkret wissen ?
> Ich  hab als 2.Handy ein Omnia7 (Hardware ist ziemlich identisch zum Galaxy  S2) und damit eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt und man vermisst  eigentlich nichts was iOS oder Android bieten. Was ich allerdings  erstaunlich finde, ist die schlechte bzw. nicht vorhandene  Kompatibilität zum Desktop-Windows.


 
Jo das ist bei WinPhone7 nicht wirklich gut aber mit WinPhone 8 soll das einiges besser sein grad wenn man auch Win8 am PC hat.
Ansonsten kann WinPhone8 eigentlich alles wichtige. 
Die Appauswahl ist und bleibt mager und manche die da sind sind auch noch schlecht. 
Sage nur Tapatalk vs. die WinPhoneversion echt übel hab mal für nen Hunni das LG Optimus7 gekauft aber lang benutzt hab ichs nicht.


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2013)

Der Kostenunterschied ist halt 100 Euro. 
Dafür kriegt man schnelleren Prozessor, größeres Display, den neuen Anschluss (der in der Zukunft ggf. Vorteile gegenüber dem alten bietet).
Also persönlich würde ich sagen wenn umsteigen dann aufs 5er. Da ich das 4er und das 4s hatte kann ich sagen das es fast gar keinen Spürbaren unterschied gibt. Prozessor wenn! dann nur in Spielen. Und Siri war halt da, das wars dann aber eigentlich auch schon.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

Aber wenn du ehrlich bist ist auch vom Sprung 4s zum 5er nicht wirklich viel zu merken. Das bissl mehr Display ist auch nicht die Welt, da ist der Unterschied zu der größe eines Nexus4 schon deutlicher


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2013)

Da geb ich dir Recht, aber das ist ja auch so groß wie das S3 von daher wird es Display-Technik gesehen dann eher einen negativen Unterschied machen wenn ihm 4,7 Zoll "viel" zu groß ist. Der Sprung vom 4s zum 5er ist natürlich auch nicht riesen groß, aber ich denke vom 4er auf das 5er ist eine gute Option.


----------



## Hawkzton (20. Februar 2013)

ja mal gucken, werde wahrscheinlich das 5er nehmen.

Gebe euch dann mal Feedback, wenn ich beim Händler war, außer einer möchte jetzt noch sagen ich soll unbedingt ein anderes nehmen 

Gruß
Danny

und danke


----------



## Para94 (20. Februar 2013)

So ich kann nur sagen das ich erstmal vom Razr I abrate, weil es das erste Handy mit Intel Prozessor( jedenfalls in Deutschland ist). Die Technologie ist noch nicht ausgereift, dennoch hat es eine hervorragende Akkuleistung mit der ein Iphone 5 nicht mithalten kann. 
Ähnliches gilt auch für das Razr Maxx  ein sehr schönes Handy auch sehr schön flott und super Akku ich komme trotz längeren spielens min. 2 Tage mit dem Akku aus wo das Iphone 5 meiner Mutter schon längst leer ist.
Dennoch würde ich erstmal von Razr abraten weil die Updatepolitik sich in Grenzen hält. 
Ob du ein Handy mit iOS oder Android brauchst häng aber auch vorallem davon ab was du möchtest. Zwar wird Android immer benutzerfreundlicher dennoch ist Apple da immernoch vorn. Wenn es aber um Features und Ausstattung und vorallem auch um ein Handy geht welches stabil ist und wo nicht beim ersten runterfallen, bzw. bei meiner Mutter sogar durch in die Handtasche stecken, die rückseite völlig zerkratzt ist dann sollte man sich bei android Handys gucken.

Allein für den aufwand den der Umstieg hat lohnt es sich für einen alteingessenen Iphone-User sich die neue VErsion zu kaufen. Er wird nichts vermissen und hat praktisch keinen Stress mit dem umsteigen.

beachten solltest du das der unterschied zwischen iphone 5 und iphone 4 praktisch nur der größere bildschirm ist. Was mich zurzeit an Apple stört ist das seit Steve Jobs tot ist, denen die Innovationen ausgehen. Da wird bei android viel mehr gemacht


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

Also wenn du sehr viel Wert auf die Kamera legst führt kein weg am Nokia 920 vorbei denn die Kamera ist echt Klasse. 
Aber trotzdem wüsst ich jetzt nicht was man dir ohne Bedenken raten sollte weil du eben nicht nur das I-Phone von Apple hast und auch schon Apps gekauft hast.
Du sollst ja auch glücklich damit werden und da bringt es nix dich einfach zum Androiden zu "zwingen" ,wie es leider oft versucht wird, nur weil man der Meinung ist Apple ist kacke.


----------



## Para94 (20. Februar 2013)

wenn man viel wert auf die kamera legt, sollte man sich kein neues Telefon kuafen sondern sich eine Kamera anschaffen, denn kein Telefon kann mit einer einigermaßen vernüftigen Kamera mithalten. Und auch dieses ganze heckmeck von 13MP telephonen kann ich nicht verstehen. Ja schön dann habe ich eine Kamera im Handy die mir Fotos im Poster Format mach... Was bringt mir das wenn die Fotos ansonsten qualitativ schlecht sind.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

Es gibt aber Leute die nicht immer ne Kamera mitschleppen wollen und dann sowas sehr gelegen kommt und wie gesagt das 920er macht echt gute Fotos. 
Klar mit ner Spiegelreflex kann sie noch lang nicht mithalten.


----------



## Trolli91 (20. Februar 2013)

Ganz klar: Iphone. Nicht weil ich es toll finde (ich finds schrecklich  ), wenn du allerdings ein kleines Telefon willst und ohnehin schon in der Applewelt bist (wahrscheinlich auch einiges an Apps hast), wird ein Iphone 5 wohl dein neues Smartphone  Ärgerlich weil es so teuer ist und man günstiger an bessere Technik kommt, wenn man aber erstmal Anhänger eines Lagers ist sollte man es auch bleiben, auch wenn man da mal in den sauren *Apfel* beißen muss  (ja... der war schwach  )
Wenn du allerdings noch Geduld hast und unbedingt von Apple weg willst, empfehle ich das Warten auf das S4. Sony und HTC haben echt starke Telefone herausgebracht, da wird Samsung sicher nachziehen. Allerdings sind das wieder große Bomber... richtig starke Nicht-Äpfel sind um einiges größer als 4" 

Mal eine Frage meinerseits: Die Kamera von den Nokias werden ja immer hochgelobt, im Laden fällt mir bei Testfotos aber immer wieder auf das die tatsächlich schlechter als die von meinem S2 wirken. (das Phänomen tritt vor allem beim 808 PureView auf)
Ist das so eine Einstellungssache oder mögen die Nokias einfach keine beleuchteten Räume?

edit: Was sagt deine Freundin eigentlich zu ihrem neuen Telefon?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

Das kommt denke ich Teils auf die Einstellungen an.
Wenn ich seh was für Bilder manche mit dem Evo3d knipsen und ich dann meine anschaue ist das der gleiche Unterschied wie von Videokasette zu Blueray
Man sollte wenn man Bilder vergleicht eh immer in den selben Situation die Bilder schießen und dann am PC Bildschirm vergleichen, auf dem Smartphonedisplay sieht vieles besser oder anders aus als auf dem großen PC Bildschirm.
Das 808 PureView hat auch ein Display das nicht mal ansatzweiße mit einem aktuellen Smartphone mithalten kann.
Und auch wird jede Kamera hier und da seine stärken und schwächen haben.

Edit: Man sollte auch nicht außer acht lassen das viele Magazine und Tester die Kamera des PureView sogar mit guten Digitalkameras vergleichen weil die so gut sind. Also sollte da was dran sein.Was aber jeder bemängelt das Symbian drauf läuft mit WinPhone wärs sicher allgemein um einiges besser in den Test abgeschnitten (siehe Nokia 920) denn es ist und bleibt immernoch ein Smartphone auch wenns ein einzigartiges ist.


----------



## Hawkzton (21. Februar 2013)

Ich denke auch das es ein iPhone 5 wird. Obwohl mich das Nexus trotz der Größe bei dem Preis reizt.

@trolli91 was sagst du denn zu dem Motorola razr i? & naja ich find das Handy super, aber keine Ahnung was sie erwartet für 200 euro, also das Nokia Lumia 800 ist echt schick. Aber sie findet immer irgendwas, was sie stört 
ich denke einfach sie vergleicht es mit meinem smartphone und das geht ja nicht.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Nearfreak (26. Februar 2013)

Hoffentlich bin ich nicht zu spät dran.

Nexus 4 hat ein 4,65" großes Display,davon fallen dann nochmal 0,3" weg,denn es hat Displaytasten.


----------



## sp01 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte mich auch für die Konstruktiven Vorschläge/Meinungen bedanken. Ich selber spiele ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken - das schlimmste währe für mich wenn das syncen mit iTunes (Musik) nicht geht.
Leider gibt es dazu auch geteilte Meinungen in einem Mac Forum.


----------



## Nearfreak (1. März 2013)

Geht durchaus, musst eben dir Musik auf den PC und dann auf das Handy kopieren. 
Du solltest aber einen konvertierer benutzen, denn es ist ein ganz andres Format.


----------

